# Epson 8100 calibration thread?



## tree109 (Feb 13, 2010)

Has anyone had their 8100 calibrated. Tweaks, settings, etc. How many owners are in this forum.Lets start a official calibration thread. I would but to wait my 5 post grace period.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

We have an official thread here. Welcome to the Shack by the way. :T


----------

